# Amplificador Balanceado



## Manuel Quijano (May 19, 2012)

¿ Se podrían convertir DOS amplificadores estereos "Identicos" (Single ended) en UN mono par completamente balanceado, desde la entrada hasta la salida, sin violar las sagradas reglas del buen audio ?.:estudiando:

Se trata de utilizar un transporte con salida AES/EBU y un DAC con entrada AES/EBU y salidas balanceadas, con 2 amplificadores Amber series 70, cuya fuente (sin reguladores de estado sólido) es muy robusta: 64.000 µF (total), para una salida de 70 w. a 8Ω, por canal. 
El PCB de cada canal, es extremadamente sensillo: consta de un predriver LM391N-, y los drivers: B633 y D44C11. Completan el diseño, 2 transistores de salida: 2N5684 y 2N5686, por canal. 
Este amplificador está diseñado para dar en mono: 400w en 2Ω, pero en mono no suena tam bien.

¿ Se podría alimentar un canal con el pin 2 del conector XLR y el otro canal con el pin 3. El pin 1 (Gnd) sería comun para ambos canales ?.:estudiando:

La ilustrada opinión de los miembros, será comedidamente agradecida.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2012)

Pregunta:
Que te hace suponer que un "amplificador completamente balanceado" puede sonar mejor que cada uno de los que tenés disponibles?


----------



## Manuel Quijano (May 19, 2012)

Bueno, al parecer es tu intención, entrar al lado oscuro de la  Fuerza, arenas movedizas o subjectividad de subjectividades, lo cual es ajeno a mi pregunta, la misma que es, basicamente técnica.

Cortézmente quisiera prevenirte, que soy absolutamente refractario, a tomar en serio, ni mucho menos, a aquellos autonombrados GE, que incluye a quienes, que pretenden hacer creer a otros (¿ incautos, o desprovistos de criterio propio ?) que pueden escuchar, a travez de un equipo de audio, por sofisticado u obscenamente caro, que este sea, detalles del color, o timbres instrumentales de una orquesta sinfónica, los que solo es posible percibirlos, en una ejecución en vivo, lo cual es logrado, no solamente por parte de oyentes especiales, sinó por la gran mayoría de los asistentes.

Con el comedido respeto y consideración, que te mereces, por ser absolutamente mandatorios, en las comunicaciones en general, y particularmente las de este tipo, permíteme contestar tu pregunta con la siguiente: ¿ Crees tu, que todos los amplificadores "suenan" igual ? .

Independientemente de la potencia: ¿ Crees tu que un amplificador diseñado por alguien con muy extensa experiencia, en el cual se han tomado en consideración, todos los detalles encaminados a preservar la "pureza" de la señal, como por ejemplo: una impecable ejecución de un "star ground" etc.,etc. "suene" igual, a uno en el cual, se hayan soslayado detalles importantes, por ser considerados por su diseñador, como irrelevantes, o carentes de efectos prácticos, e ingravitantes en el sonido final de su producto ?.

Este último amplificador, tambien moverá los parlantes, pero: ¿ Crees tu que "sonará" igual al primero, diseñado y construido con toda la prolijidad del caso ?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2012)

Manuel Quijano dijo:


> Bueno, al parecer es tu intención, entrar al lado oscuro de la  Fuerza, arenas movedizas o subjectividad de subjectividades, lo cual es ajeno a mi pregunta, la misma que es, basicamente técnica.


No me interesa entrar en terreno subjetivista, pero te lo pregunté por que en tu mensaje anterior aclaraste esto:


			
				Manuel Quijano dijo:
			
		

> Este amplificador está diseñado para dar en mono: 400w en 2Ω, *pero en mono no suena tam bien*.


...que es claramente subjetivo. 



Manuel Quijano dijo:


> Con el comedido respeto y consideración, que te mereces, por ser absolutamente mandatorios, en las comunicaciones en general, y particularmente las de este tipo, permíteme contestar tu pregunta con la siguiente: *¿ Crees tu, que todos los amplificadores "suenan" igual ?* .


Si "miden" igual, entonces "suenan" igual. Si no miden igual, _dependiendo del nivel de las diferencias_, hay muchas probabilidades que "sigan sonando igual" al oído del 99.9% de los humanos


----------



## Manuel Quijano (May 20, 2012)

En lo tocante a que el amplificador "en mono no suena tan bien", lo dicho por mi, está avalado, pero no inequivocamente, por el hecho de que las diferentes mediciones de todos los parámetros pertinentes, dados por el fabricante, muestran cifras consideradas mejores, cuando se opera la unidad en modo estereo.
Parafraseando lo que tu dices: "Si mide desigual suena desigual"

[Todavía estoy esperando escuchar un amplificador que usado en modo paralelo o puenteado suene mejor que en estereo. Es más, casi todos los fabricantes, desde hace décadas, advierten en los manuales del usuario, que sus unidades "suenan" mejor, en el modo stereo].

Ahora bien, no creo que exista alguien, que pueda "escuchar",  en terminos de cifras las pequeñas diferencias de niveles de distorsión, lo que si puede detectar (con algo de entrenamiento) son las consecuencias emanadas de estas diferencias, y que son percibidas por los mecanismos auditivos (oido-cerebro) como molestosas, irritantes, etc., y esto si es subjetivo, porque depende de cuantas horas al día está frente a su(s) equipo(s) de audio escuchando, con atención y descubriendo día a día, sus limitaciones.

En cuanto a tu aseveración de que: "Si no miden igual dependiendo del nivel de las diferencias, hay muchas probabilidades ( ahí está el detalle) que "sigan sonando igual"....... "  Es una apreciación enteramente subjetiva de tu parte, aquí has entrado en terreno subjetivista que dijiste que no te interesaba, y no te lo estoy reprochando, pues:

Este es un mundo de subjetivismo, nos gusta un determinado tipo de mujer, un color de traje, un sabor de vino, el sonido caracteristico de las obras de un compositor (¿Mozart?) y finalmente el sonido que emana de un parlante, movido por cierto amplificador.

Por mi parte respeto como el que más, al individuo que es inmensamente feliz, escuchando en su pequeño radio, los tangos de Gardel, cuyas coloraciones y distorciones no han podido ser corregidas aun ni por los más sofisticados equipos de post-grabación y reproducción. 
Al igual que no creo que jamás llegue el día, que el majestuoso tutti de una orquesta sinfónica, pueda ser duplicado en un hogar cualquiera. La ejecución en vivo de un evento musical no amplificado, y su reproducción posterior, son como el agua y el aceite.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 20, 2012)

Manuel Quijano dijo:


> ¿ Se podrían convertir DOS amplificadores estereos "Identicos" (Single ended) en UN mono par completamente balanceado, desde la entrada hasta la salida, sin violar las sagradas reglas del buen audio ?.:estudiando:



Creo, en mi humilde opinión, que ese sistema se puede convertir a balanceado desde entrada a salida, pero no aportaría ningún beneficio sonoro salvo en unas muy pocas excepciones, a saber:

1) Una longitud de cables de interconexión de señal extremadamente largos (varios metros) que puedan estar perjudicados por ruidos eléctricos de modo común presentes en todo ambiente normal de escucha y que su relación a la señal transportada ponga en juego una aceptable relación señal a ruido según estándares de alta fidelidad.
2) En casos donde si bien la longitud sea corta (menos de un metro) sea necesario transportar un muy bajo nivel de señal y su relación al posible ruido inducido ponga en juego una aceptable relación señal a ruido según estándares de alta fidelidad.

Además, hay un tema adicional que creo, en lo personal, deberías tener presente y es que se requeriría hacer "trabajar" a cada uno de los dos amplificadores estéreos en puente o bridge. Hay que analizar si están previstos para hacerlo (contemplando la capacidad de suministro de corriente de sus fuentes de alimentación y de la etapa de salida de cada uno de los canales de los dos amplificadores) y en qué condiciones de cargas (si es en 16, 8, 4 o 2 ohmios, por ejemplo) y analizar bajo qué niveles de THD lo logran. Hay que ver si tus cargas (el ohmiaje de tus bafles) están dentro de lo que los amplificadores en puente puedan tolerar (no siempre hay coincidencias de ohmiaje y vatiaje tolerable). Hay que ver además cómo y en qué medida se altera el factor de amortiguamiento (DF) y si puede tener alguna incidencia en el sonido final (por lo general el DF en puente se reduce bajo la misma carga, comparado al uso en salida desbalanceada).

Personalmente, le veo más desventajas que ventajas al cambio (desde el punto de vista de lograr una muy precisa implementación práctica disponiendo de instrumental común y que se logre los objetivos teóricos como un alto valor de RRMC o CMRR que difícilmente se logra en la práctica con elementos comunes y económicos disponibles en cualquier taller y que además no suponga el agregado de costosas etapas adicionales que puedan degradar por otro lado parámetros tan importantes como el ancho de banda, el crecimiento del piso de ruido debido al agregado de esas mismas etapas, etc.), si las condiciones de interconexión son las normales (la fuente de señal dispuesta a pocos centímetros de las potencias).

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2012)

Manuel Quijano dijo:


> .......¿ Se podría alimentar un canal con el pin 2 del conector XLR y el otro canal con el pin 3. El pin 1 (Gnd) sería comun para ambos canales ?.:estudiando:....



Lo que estas describiendo es una configuración "Puente" (Bridge)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2012)

Manuel Quijano dijo:


> En lo tocante a que el amplificador "en mono no suena tan bien", lo dicho por mi, está avalado, pero no inequivocamente, por el hecho de que las diferentes mediciones de todos los parámetros pertinentes, dados por el fabricante, muestran cifras consideradas mejores, cuando se opera la unidad en modo estereo.
> *Parafraseando lo que tu dices: "Si mide desigual suena desigual"*


 
Yo no dije eso 



Manuel Quijano dijo:


> [Todavía estoy esperando escuchar un amplificador que usado en modo paralelo o puenteado suene mejor que en estereo. Es más, casi todos los fabricantes, desde hace décadas, advierten en los manuales del usuario, que sus unidades "suenan" mejor, en el modo stereo].


Pero claro que existen diferencias entre operar en modo "stereo" y hacerlo en modo BTL (el libro de D. Self explica muy claramente la influencia del efecto Early al dividir por dos la impedancia de carga). Ahora bien, esa diferencia es medible con equipamiento adecuado, pero de ahí a asegurar que sea "escuchable" hay un trecho muuuuy largo.



Manuel Quijano dijo:


> Ahora bien, no creo que exista alguien, que pueda "escuchar",  en terminos de cifras las pequeñas diferencias de niveles de distorsión, lo que si puede detectar (con algo de entrenamiento) son las consecuencias emanadas de estas diferencias, y que son percibidas por los mecanismos auditivos (oido-cerebro) como molestosas, irritantes, etc., y esto si es subjetivo, porque depende de cuantas horas al día está frente a su(s) equipo(s) de audio escuchando, con atención y descubriendo día a día, sus limitaciones.


La validez de esa apreciación subjetiva solo puede determinarse en base a pruebas ABX. Cualquier otra cosa, no deja de ser un muy dudoso comentario 



Manuel Quijano dijo:


> En cuanto a tu aseveración de que: "Si no miden igual dependiendo del nivel de las diferencias, hay muchas probabilidades ( ahí está el detalle) que "sigan sonando igual"....... "  Es una apreciación enteramente subjetiva de tu parte, aquí has entrado en terreno subjetivista que dijiste que no te interesaba, y no te lo estoy reprochando...


No hay ningún subjetivismo, sino una especulación sobre una situación 100% hipotética. Si yo supiera a ciencia cierta cuales parámetros son diferentes y en que magnitud lo son, entonces podría decirte con mas certeza si la diferencia es audible o nó... certeza que de todas formas siempre se puede validar con una prueba ABX.


----------

